# Old Seagrams bottle?



## Mylesmcglone (Apr 14, 2020)

Hey I found this bottle while I was digging up an old sewer lateral. Can anyone tell me anything about it?


----------



## bottlehunt! (Apr 14, 2020)

The bottom has the Owens symbol, wick means it is from after 1900s. Owens was the first machine bottling company, and that's a slick, so probably not worth that much. Between 1935 and 1964 bottles said, “Federal law forbids sale or re-use of this bottle”, witch yours says. keep digging, though!


----------



## Mylesmcglone (Apr 14, 2020)

bottlehunt! said:


> The bottom has the Owens symbol, wick means it is from after 1900s. Owens was the first machine bottling company, and that's a slick, so probably not worth that much. Between 1935 and 1964 bottles said, “Federal law forbids sale or re-use of this bottle”, witch yours says. keep digging, though!


Haha alright will do


----------



## RCO (Apr 14, 2020)

Seagrams is a Canadian liquor bottler based in Waterloo Ontario  , its still in operation today although your bottle was obviously used some time ago , likely  for whiskey or rum


----------



## Timberwolf70 (Apr 15, 2020)

The 56 is the Owen's Illinois liquor permit number... the number on the left on other Owens glassware will be a plant code number...  your bottle has no stippling on base (that began in 1940) and no period/dot after the 4, which makes it a 1934 bottle... could be one of the very 1st bottles made with the "federal law forbids sale or reuse of this bottle"


----------

